# Got bored at work, had popsicle sticks..



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

So we've been in Japan for the last few weeks. Man I miss that place. I was born and raised on a Japanese island, Okinawa, and love going back to visit, so low key, so respectful and peaceful.. Now back to reality lol

First day back at work was really slow, so I got creative..
Whatcha think? :]

It even works! lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

That's pretty cool.......ingenuity at it's finest. Package the dog figure and the mill together, and I'd bet you'd be able to sell it. Hell, that'd be a helluva Christmas ornament alone


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey he is right, that would be an awesome Christmas tree ornament! Leave it up to the dog people haha


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Very cool! I agree on the Christmas ornament too...


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! I'm amazed because I have no creative ability at all! That is COOL!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome!!! I love it!!!!! It's so cute! Send it to me


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

The day went on LOL


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

The dog house for the chain spot needs a front and an interior wind blocking wall 

Seriously though, Those are awesome HJ!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

HeavyJeep...........Micro Master!


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

how great is that. definitely ornaments. sign me up


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That is freakin awesome homie!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

You should prefect these and sell them


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

i want to know what kind of job lets youget away with building little bulldog chainspots and slatmills. if i got caught thinking about dogs id be pulled in a meeting. pshhh......


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Very cool! Very clever and getting paid why you play, man, you gotta love it. Great creativity HJ. Glad you took the time to take pics and share with us. 

Joe


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

petquality where do you work? north korea?




jeep you got to much time on your hands bro! nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

haha. ya pretty close to it.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Your second one is awesome too! Where did you get the little dogs?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Thank you thank you.. It gave me the motivation to make a few more, with better products :] lol

And I took yalls advice on the ornament thing :] 


TC --- I got them on EBAY :]


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hahahahahaha I love it!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

HAHA so cool, make me something!! Do it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha that's awesome!!! Nice job


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

Both of those are great!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Did you make me something yet? gawd!!


----------

